# Why'd My Danios Die?



## Orangebeard (May 12, 2012)

I did a routine 25% water change today and about 10 minutes after I finished, something VERY strange happened. 2 of my 4 Glo-Danios went into convulsions and died right in front of my eyes in a span of about 45 seconds. They had been in the tank for 10 days and had experienced PWC's before. They didn't show any signs of stress until it was too late. All my other fish are fine. I have a planted 36g with 3 platys, 1 molly, 7 neon tettas, 2 Glo-tetras, 2 snails, 2 African Dwarf Frogs, and 3 small clams. Any ideas on what happened?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

have you tested your water at all? thats wierd only a few died put ive found the designer fish such as glofish arnt nearly as hardy as the regular versions, just curious, how do you put water back in your tank? maybe the way you pour the water back in there is stressing them out


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That is really weird. There might have been something in the new water - chloramine, springtime water main cleaning chemicals etc that took down the two weakest fish in the tank, but with nothing else even showing distress, it is very strange. I'd ignore it and carry on as you are doing. If it happens again, you can start to work on figuring out a pattern, but with luck, it was a one time weirdness.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, just a few questions. Did you match the water temp proir to PWC? Have you called the water company to confirm any new additives or flushings?


----------



## Orangebeard (May 12, 2012)

My water temp was exactly the same and I VERY gently pour in about a half gallon at a time till it's filled. Yes I did test the water before I put it in and the only thing that's not completely normal is the ph. It's a little high but nothing to worry about. 7.2-7.4. I probably wouldn't have thought much about it if only 1 had died, but 2 at the same time? Oh well. They've been replaced with a Mickey Mouse Platy that's doing just fine in that exact water. Thanks for the insight.


----------

